# The Year I Bought Every Family In Town A New Car For Christmas



## Meanderer (Dec 9, 2014)

The year 2011 was coming to a close.  It had been a good year and as I thought about our little town, I had the idea that since most of the folks had old cars or none at all, I would do something about it.  Then and there I promised myself that I  would park a new car in front of every house!  Now as I said our town is very small, and the townsfolk are a quiet bunch. They are quite happy, just to be here!  Truth be told, they don't drive much to speak of, and the little train still comes through town on occasion, so just maybe this idea would perk up the whole town.

So,one cold December day, four years ago, I headed out to buy 12 new cars.  The very first place I stopped at had what I wanted.  A twelve pack of metal die-cast cars.  A real variety of colors and styles....something for everyone!  They were a bargain too...it is only modesty that keeps me from disclosing the total sticker price!  

Well, when I got them back to town, first thing I had to do was to collect and dispose of the old cars, and very carefully divvy up the new "wheels" in a way that would be pleasing to all.  After I had finished, I stood back and I found out that I had been right...It did perk up the whole town.  Well it will be three years since then,and I have not heard a word of complaint...or thanks for that matter, but the act was meant to be anonymous after all.  They all still have low mileage, and their new car shine...especially when the tree lights are turned on!

Oh, and I almost forgot...I had a little left in the kitty...enough to buy a new school bus for the town's little school!  All in all, the Christmas of 2011 was one of the Town's best!  .....and Oprah had nothing to do with it!

View attachment 11645


----------



## Falcon (Dec 9, 2014)

Jim,  I've always admired a man with a generous heart.  How thoughtful of you. It must have emptied your piggy bank.

I can hear the town folk singing their praise.


----------



## jujube (Dec 9, 2014)

Hahaha!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's a closer look at the Bus!

View attachment 11763


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2014)

Good man!!!!


----------

